# Oscilador para horno de inducción miniatura



## asherar (Feb 20, 2012)

Estoy armando un circuito que encontré en este enlace. 
Primero estoy viendo cómo hacer funcionar algo parecido. 
Finalmente, la idea es dimensionar el circuito para calentar un pequeño caño 
de hierro de unos 10-20 mm cúbicos, hasta unos 300-350 ºC. 




Los elementos que estoy empleando se pueden ver en la foto 1. 



Armando el conjunto se me desoldaron las patitas del capacitor, pero las 
resoldé sin problemas. Luego lo he medido y tiene 1.5 uF (ver foto 2), 
pero no medí su inductancia parásita.



Los mosfet que usé fueron de dos tipos: IRF630 y IRF1310.
Los IRF630 ya los tenía y fueron para probar si andaba o no (200V-9A) confiando en 
poder mantener la baja corriente (con resistencias en serie con la batería).  
Los IRF1310 corresponden a los valores deseados (100V-35A).
Uso resistencias para polarizar el gate de 330 Ohm-0.25W, en lugar de 
los 240 Ohm-0.6W. Según dice el documento el tiempo de conmutación será 
menor. Si se calientan visiblemente las cambiaré por otras con mayor disipación. 
Los diodos directamente uso los 1N4007 que dice al final.
Los inductores los hice "a ojo". 
Al de desacople lo bobiné sobre un ferrite recto en lugar de un toroide, 
y le puse 10 vueltas, d=1.0 mm, en lugar de 8 intentando compensar algo de la 
geometría del núcleo. 
Al de resonancia lo bobiné con 8 vueltas y punto medio, d=0.8 mm, sobre una 
lapicera de diámetro aprox. 7-8 mm. Comparada con la del modelo debería 
dar mayor inductancia. 
La fuente que uso es una batería de gel de 12V/7Ah.
El conjunto montado queda como se ve en las fotos 3 y 4.
La frecuencia deseada es de unos 180 kHz aprox. 





Ya hice algunas pruebas para ver si oscila y para medir la frecuencia de oscilación. 
Parecería que oscila, en el osciloscopio se ve un manchón rectangular de unos 60-80 V pk-pk.
Pero como los mosfets iban levantando temperatura no pude medir la frecuencia. 
Al cabo de unos segundos de andar, los transistores se calientan y el oscilador se clava.

Básicamente la pregunta es: 
*
¿ cómo limitar la corriente en los mosfets, en lo posible sin alterar el comportamiento 
del conjunto ?
*
El problema es que, al no saber el valor de las inductancias, no puedo hacer 
ninguna estimación de tensiones ni corrientes, y por lo tanto no puedo calcular nada. 
Me queda otro par de IRF1310 pero no los quiero quemar tan rápido (igual no son tan 
caros, pero ... ). 

Es tiempo de preguntar a los que saben.
Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia será bien recibida.

Comentarios:
------------
Una idea sería aumentar el valor de las resistencias en serie con las compuertas, para bajar el valor 
pico de corriente. Esto hace más lenta la carga de las compuertas y "redondea" lo abrupto de los 
flancos de tensión. 
Otra cosa es que el hornito que representa el caño de hierro va a consumir energía del oscilador, 
haciendo las veces de resistencia en paralelo con el circuito tanque. 
Este consumo depende de la corriente en el oscilador, que según tengo entendido no tiene relación 
directa con la corriente en los mosfets, sino con la impedancia del circuito tanque. 
El tanque absorbe energía del oscilador por resonancia, la que se logra automáticamente ya que el 
oscilador está realimentado justamente por las bobinas del tanque.
Todo esto hace pensar que (en principio) alterar un poco las resistencias del oscilador no debería 
afectar el circuito tanque.

Otra idea que estoy considerando, para limitar la corriente en los mosfets, es poner resistencias 
entre las patillas de drenaje de los mosfet y las del circuito tanque. 

Ya veremos qué conviene.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 21, 2012)

hola, ese oscilador lo veo demasiado simple.
yo si me metiese con eso trabajaria con un oscilador un poco mas confiable y "controlable" digamso con un 4093 , total, osc. es osc.
y con este si atacaria a esa bobina..........que no se si es o no , si sirve o no .

me parece tan raro que a partir de esas kakitas se llegue a poner un hierro al rojo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2012)

yo le haría un oscilador aparte según dice la pagina tiene que oscilar en 133khz.
me extraña que el inductor solo funcione con 15 volt,los hornos/cocinas a inducion que vi trabajaban con 350/400 volt

*en el esquema dice 15 volt,pero en la foto la fuente esta a 30 volt?*








mira alejandro acá ay uno sencillo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Elec_IndHeat4.html


----------



## asherar (Feb 21, 2012)

Bueno, primero gracias por interesarse en el tema. 
Suena tentador arrancar de cero con otro oscilador, es lo que siempre suelo hacer. 
Pero estaríamos casi en las mismas, porque con este también estoy "desde cero". 
Además, me va a llevar a otro problema: acoplarlo a una etapa de potencia. 
Por eso, en lo posible, y antes de cambiar de circuito, voy a tratar de ver por qué no 
me funciona éste que armé. 

Vayamos por partes: 
El oscilador es simple de construir, requiere pocos componentes, entre ellos bobinas 
de pocas vueltas. 
La aplicación que le dan en el enlace que mencioné en el primer post muestra que
permite alcanzar una potencia importante. 
Yo no necesito tanto como poner al rojo (1000ºC), sino sólo calentar hasta 300ºC una 
pequeña pieza de hierro. 
Elegí este circuito porque excede los requerimientos de temperatura.
Aparte de eso, un factor importante es que ocupa poco espacio. 

A continuación voy a repasar el funcionamiento de este oscilador de tipo Royer. 
Espero que así pueda hallar el motivo por qué no me está oscilando, y también la 
forma de modificarlo para mis fines.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 21, 2012)

tengo un royer para hacer el horno que lo hice similar a este http://www.pocketmagic.net/?p=1731 que me funciono con los IRFP250... el tuyo le faltan muchos detalles: Lo esta asiendo andar sin carga el hierro a calentar tiene que esta  en el inductor o el royer no oscilara correctamente... como podras ver en la foto el inductor no ba directo primero tiene que ir a un nucleo de un flyback y de hay sacar 5V bobinando unas vuelta de tubo de cobre especial. un IRF630 es difícil que te entregue tanta energía para calentar semejante núcleo de hierro y por ultimo el 1N4007 no es un diodo rápido el que va es el RF207 ese es un buen schoki...


----------



## asherar (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola SSTC.
La frecuencia de oscilación la fija el circuito tanque L1-C1, la carga corre un poco la frecuencia 
como si hubiera una R en paralelo. Al no tener el núcleo debería oscilar a una frecuencia algo 
diferente. Lo que aún no entiendo bien es por qué debería oscilar (aún con R). 
El lazo de realimentación que mencionas que falta, creo que no es necesario en "mi" circuito 
ya que no es exactamente un oscilador Royer. La realimentación la consigue de otra manera, 
que es lo que aún trato de entender.  
Agradezco enormemente el interés en el tema y las alternativas propuestas, que igualmente 
iré revisando, y llegado el caso veré de armar. 
Pero lo que intento acá no es encontrar otro circuito, sino entender por qué éste oscila, se 
calienta y deja de oscilar. Y son pocas cosas las que pueden estar fallando.

Veamos primero el ... 

*Funcionamiento del oscilador:*

Etapa 1:


Con G1 en estado alto, T1 se cierra llevando el punto A a tierra.
A su vez el diodo D2 conduce en directo poniendo a G2 en estado bajo,
lo que abre T2 y lleva al oscilador digital a un estado estable.
En esta estado circula corriente desde la fuente a los puntos B y A,
quedando L1(A) en paralelo con la serie L1(B)-C1.
C1 se carga inicialmente positivo en B, pero esto ocurre en forma 
impulsada debido a la rapidez del cierre de D2. La autoinducción 
que hace oscilar el circuito tanque también hace que (al cabo de 
un tiempo proporcional a la raíz cuadrada de C1 y L1) se inverta 
la polaridad del punto B. 
La tensión zener de D2 impide que G2 pase al estado alto. 

Etapa 2:


Cuando la B se hace negativo respecto de G1 en una cantidad igual 
a la tensión de disparo en directo de D1, el diodo conduce, haciendo 
conmutar los estados de G1 y G2. 
La conmutación del oscilador digital ocurre en fase con la oscilación
del circuito tanque, por lo que ambos osciladores quedan enganchados
en fase, y por lo tanto también en frecuencia.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 22, 2012)

hola, no comprendo por que decis ale que otro oscilador estas desde cero??

un oscilador con 4093 es perfecto , y como los mosfet deben oscilar alternadamente , pues que para eso esta la inversion , son 4 inversores.
y NO dependes de realimentaciones de bobinas y efectos que no conoces:


fijate que asi tenes control de todo, y esa frecuencia no es alta para el cd4093
y si queres dar un tiempo muierto entre una y otra tambien podes, *asi te concentras en el trafo solo* y ver si eso "funciona" me refiero en el concepto fisico y no en el circuito oscilador.

calculo que con el 555 tambien anda, pero es medio [Palabra innecesariamente vulgar] ese ci


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 22, 2012)

aaaaaaH!!! dijo medio *fernando*, para llegar a la potencia de esos mosfet necesitas un buffer (driver) que suba el amperaje porque con un oscilador (555 o 4093) ni lo moves a los mosfet y eso es gastar mucha plata y gastarte en una placa groncha... el Royer por excelencia es bueno si lo calibras bien y eso se obtiene con asimetría.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 22, 2012)

nunca use mosfet, pero no se supone que esos bichos trabajan por tension ??? 
que casi no piden corriente en su gate ???

igual 2 tristes transistorcillos no harian mucho enjambre


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 22, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Hola SSTC.
> La frecuencia de oscilación la fija el circuito tanque L1-C1, la carga corre un poco la frecuencia
> 
> El lazo de realimentación que mencionas que falta, creo que no es necesario en "mi" circuito
> ...



Es un Royer de acá  a la china... tu retroalimentación son los diodos 1N4007 que te dije que los saques. Cuando la cresta de tensión versus la intensidad sube en media bobina la bobina completa genera una contra corriente lo bastante grande para saturar el gater del mosfet y crear una caída ohmica 
busca en internet​
_el tanque LC para descargar ellos a través de los diodos ultrarrápidos. Esto mejora el rendimiento general de la circuito.​_


----------



## asherar (Feb 22, 2012)

SSTC:
Estoy de acuerdo en cambiar los diodos 1N4007.
Voy a ponerle los que dice al principio del artículo original. 
El corte rápido del diodo es el que introduce el pulso de alta frecuencia que dispara 
la oscilación inicial del tanque. 
Les había puesto los 1N4007 porque leí al final que dice que usaba esos  para que 
aguante mayor tensión en inverso.


> Other modifications needed were to replace the the diodes D1 and D2 with  ones rated for higher voltages. We used the common 1N4007 diodes. This was because with the  increased current there was a larger voltage rise in the resonant  circuit. You can see in the image here that the peak voltage was 90V  (yellow scope trace) which is also very close to the 100V rating of the  transistors.
> Fuente (Sección: Pushing it further)


Dice que lo hace porque tiene mucha corriente y eso le da un pulso de conmutación 
suficientemente grande. Tal vez a mí no me dispara porque tengo poca corriente en 
los pulsos.

Fernando:
La "papa" de este circuito *TIPO* Royer es que cuando uno le mete el núcleo a la bobina 
para que disipe calor, el oscilador no se desintoniza. 
Este oscilador es en esencia DOS osciladores enganchados, como dije antes. 
Además oscila con corriente elevada sin amplificar nada.
No me aflojes!!!

Cuando me proponen otro circuito es como si yo les dijera que estoy encaprichado con 
Claudia Schiffer, y uds. me proponen una cita con su cuñada solterona, para ir practicando !!!  
Se me escapó: estoy encaprichado con este circuito. 

Las ecuaciones de esta cosa son: 

V0 - L0 d/dt I0 - L/2 d/dt I1 = 0
V0 - L0 d/dt I0 - L/2 d/dt I2 = Vc
I0 = I1 + I2
d/dt Vc = I1/C

Donde: 
V0 es la tensión contínua de la batería, 
L0 es la inductancia de desacople de alta frec. de la fuente (en la figura es L2), 
L es la inductancia de la bobina de calefacción (en la figura es L1), 
C es el capacitor del tanque (en la figura es C1). 

Las variables a resolver son:
I0: la corriente de carga lenta por L0,
I1 e I2: las corrientes que circulan por cada mitad de la bobina de calefacción (I1 es la que 
carga el capacitor, I2 va por la otra rama).
Vc: la tensión en el capacitor de valor C (en la figura es VB - VA).

Todas las corrientes se toman en dirección desde la batería o el punto medio de la bobina 
hacia tierra. Las condiciones iniciales son: 
I0(0) = I1(0) = I2(0) = 0
Vc(0) = Vd (tensión de juntura del diodo en polarización directa). 

Como la L0 se construye mucho mayor que las L/2, el sistema anterior se puede reducir, 
y quedan las ecuaciones de régimen oscilatorio, a tiempos largos (t>>0) donde I0 ~ 0, 
y entonces  I1(t) = - I2(t). 

Con esto, y restando las dos primeras ecuaciones, tenemos: 
- L d/dt I1 = Vc
  C d/dt Vc = I1 

Derivando en el tiempo la primera de estas dos, e igualando con la segunda tenemos la 
ecuación para I1: 

LC d2/dt2 I1 + I1 = 0 

que tiene como solución: 

I1(t) = A sen(wt) + cte1, 

donde w = 1/√(L C) y A es una amplitud que falta averiguar, y donde 
Cte1 es una constante de integración que se calcula aplicando las condiciones 
iniciales, y en este caso como I1(0) = 0, vale 0. 
La solución para Vc se obtiene derivando I1 y da: 

Vc(t) = - L w A cos wt, 

El resultado principal es que la solución es oscilatoria con frecuencia w que depende de L y C. 
Para que esto sea así, L0 debe ser mucho mayor que L.

Resolviendo las ecuaciones con Matlab obtengo las curvas siguientes (con A = -1): 
La roja es la tensión Vc y la azul es la corriente I1. Se muestra el primer cuarto de 
periodo, ya que cuando Vc se hace negativa el circuito cambia y se invierte la 
situación de las compuertas G1 y G2. 
La corriente es negativa porque por la rama del capacitor circula en sentido de B hacia A, 
al contrario de como se planteó en las cuentas. 



Este análisis prueba que el circuito debe oscilar, lo que falta es ver cuáles de los 
parámetros reales son críticos para la oscilación, y cuál está fallando en mi caso. 
Por ahora toca probar cambiando los diodos.

Hasta la próxima !

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PD: Según estas cuentas, la potencia eléctrica aplicada al tanque es: 

P = I1(t) x Vc(t) = A² √(L/C) sen wt  cos wt

o sea: 

P = A² √(L/C)/2 sen 2wt

Por tanto, para aumentar la potencia disponible se requiere aumentar L y reducir C. 
De esta potencia se aprovechará una parte según las dimensiones del objeto ferroso 
que se coloque dentro de la bobina. 
A es el valor pico de corriente y no la calculo porque no he considerado las pérdidas 
óhmicas del circuito tanque. 
Al poner el hierro dentro del horno seguramente A tenderá a bajar, ya que es un núcleo 
con pérdidas óhmicas.


----------



## asherar (Feb 23, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> tengo un royer para hacer el horno que lo hice similar a este http://www.pocketmagic.net/?p=1731 que me funciono con los IRFP250...
> el 1N4007 no es un diodo rápido el que va es el RF207 ese es un buen schoki...



Me gustó este circuito. Es casi igual al que estoy armando.



Además se lo montó en una placa de tamaño pequeño.



Sin transformador a la salida aprovecha más la potencia.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yo monte el segundo circuito propuesto por asherar, si funciona. En esos dias abandoné el proyecto cuando mi sed de más metal al rojo vivo se hizo incalmable.

Finalmente, me gustaria recomendar que si ese va a ser su diagrama de eleccción, no armen la bobina en un solo sentido sino en contrarios. ¿Por qué?

Para que el flujo del campo magnético tenga la misma dirección siempre y asi aumentar la rapidez del trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Feb 23, 2012)

QUOTE=anthony123;619749]...
Finalmente, me gustaria recomendar que si ese va a ser su diagrama de eleccción, no armen la bobina en un solo sentido sino en contrarios. ¿Por qué?
Para que el flujo del campo magnético tenga la misma dirección siempre y asi aumentar la rapidez del trabajo.
...[/QUOTE]

La corriente resonante en el tanque, tiene en cada semiciclo un solo sentido a lo largo del 
cable de la bobina. 
Si se bobina mitad de las vueltas en un sentido y mitad en otro, lo que se tendrá es un campo 
partido al medio: NS-SN en un semiperíodo, y SN-NS en el otro, o sea dos electroimanes con 
campos enfrentados todo el tiempo. 
Lo que calienta el hierro son las corrientes inducidas en el núcleo, y  la inducción ocurre si el campo 
oscila. Por lo tanto, como no es constante, importa poco el signo del  campo magnético. 
Si el campo está más distribuido las corrientes ocupará más volumen del hierro 
y por lo tanto consumirá más potencia. Así sí que va a calentar más rápido. 
 Además, si lo probaste y conviene no cuesta nada hacerlo así. 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> un oscilador con 4093 es perfecto , y como los mosfet deben oscilar alternadamente , pues que para eso esta la inversion , son 4 inversores.
> y NO dependes de realimentaciones de bobinas y efectos que no conoces:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67857


 
Ahí ya no necesitarías a C1 



fernandob dijo:


> nunca use mosfet, pero no se supone que esos bichos trabajan por tension ???
> que casi no piden corriente en su gate ???


 
Fer , el tema de los Mosfet  es la capacidad del Gate , o sea que para gatillarlos rápido primero tenés que meterle un "patadón" de corriente , si quedara gatillado durante dos días , eso lo mantenés con microAmperes , y cuando decidas apagarlo rápido  , otra vez a masa rapidito.

El tema es que si hacés un switching rápido y querés la onda bien cuadradita , necesitás encender con un "patadón" y apagar con otro "contra patadón". Eso lleva corriente , a veces un Ampere .




anthony123 dijo:


> Finalmente, me gustaria recomendar que si ese va a ser su diagrama de eleccción, no armen la bobina en un solo sentido sino en contrarios. ¿Por qué?
> 
> Para que el flujo del campo magnético tenga la misma dirección siempre y asi aumentar la rapidez del trabajo.
> Saludos


 
Supongo que se refiere a L0 , dicen las malas lenguas que en algunos transformadores de salida de audio , si se necesita elevar la impedancia de un bobinado , pero mantener cierta relación de transformacion , se bobina un sector con espiras invertidas . . . . 

*********************************************************

Siempre estube tentado a hacerle media espira a una fuente de PC con una planchuelita y hacerle 3 o 4 espiras en el otro extremo , pero supongo que ha de saltar la protección por sobrecorriente , tendría que ver como limito . . . 

Personalmente me gusta mucho el Royer y ZVS 

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Siempre estube tentado a hacerle media espira a una fuente de PC con una planchuelita y hacerle 3 o 4 espiras en el otro extremo , pero supongo que ha de saltar la protección por sobrecorriente , tendría que ver como limito . . .
> 
> Personalmente me gusta mucho el Royer y ZVS
> 
> Saludos !



De hecho *DOSMETROS* si funciona y no corta coloca uno en la bobina de 2N entre 5V y el otro en masa  y las 4 van entre 12V y masa la verdad calienta y si es bueno... cuestion cantidad de materiales y este va a 220 el otro menos y a 12V hay que ver, pero ambos son bien validos... sabes para que lo usaba mi hermano para calentar el alambre para ensera los cuadros para las colmenas 

----------------------------​
En cuanto al diodo el que escribio la pagina web se esquivoco de codigo es todo, no es 1N4007 es su version rapida µN4007 algo asi... despues lo busco estan en los monitores en la etapa de flyback son rapidos (de recuperacion 250 a 65µS) mas bien se conocen como switch pulse fat recov... Etc



mas bien yo me equivoco que falta de orto - grafia  y buuu el arte de escribir rapido the fat finger


----------



## asherar (Feb 23, 2012)

SSTC: 
La libertad es libre, pero si no puntuás un poco no te entiendo casi nada, sory ... 

Conseguí unos diodos (algo)1007 y les medí el tiempo de respuesta y me da unos 5 us. !!!

Probé el sistema sin la bobina del tanque, y lo hago conmutar mandando los drenajes a tierra con el destornillador, y conmuta que es una maravilla. 
Con la bobina no pasa nada. Queda en un estado solo y calienta uno de los mosfets. 
Creo que es lo mismo que me pasaba al principio. 

Ahora le puse C = 5,5 uF para bajar un poco la corriente de cortocircuito.
Esto aumenta el período y baja la potencia pico. Recordar que: P = A² √(L/C)/2 sen 2wt
PERO OJO !!! que si A depende inversamente de L/C, entonces la dependencia resulta 
*justo al revés*.
También voy a probar luego con otra bobina.


----------



## asherar (Feb 24, 2012)

El último comentario viene a cuento por esto 


asherar dijo:


> Por tanto, para aumentar la potencia disponible se requiere *aumentar L y reducir C*.


----------



## asherar (Feb 25, 2012)

*Cálculos:*

La constante que me faltaba determinar es  A = V0 / (L w) y así, la solución completa del 
circuito queda: 

Vc(t) = V0 cos wt

I1(t) = V0/Zc sen wt

siendo la impedancia característica Zc=√(L/C) y la frecuencia propia w=1/√(L C).

Por esto, (aparte del efecto de parámetros parásitos no considerados) la potencia 
disponible aumenta con C y V0 y disminuye con L. 


*Experimentos:

* Finalmente logré que oscile. El problema estaba en un mosfet quemado: cortocircuito ente 
las patillas 1 y 2. Esto pasa porque MIS IRF3010N levantan mucha temperatura. 
No entiendo cómo en el articulo de RMCybernetics dice que los mosfets al disipador casi no lo 
necesitan porque *apenas calientan*.

Con la bobina de 10 vueltas y combinando en paralelo tres capacitores grandes (1.0uF, 2.2uF y 2.2uF), 
probé el circuito con C=1.0uF, 2.2uF, 3.2uF y 5.4uF. 
También probé con otros capacitores (solos) de C=150nF y C=47nF. 



Pude medir unos pulsos de 1 us de duración en las compuertas (Gate, patilla 1 del mosfet). 
La frecuencia medida entre las patillas del capacitor era de 1 MHz y unos 30 V pico a pico 
"bastante" sinusoidal.
Creo que esa frecuencia debe ser casi el límite para el que esto oscila, porque en todos 
los casos, al introducir un alambre de hierro en el interior de la bobina L, las pérdidas van 
reduciendo la amplitud de la oscilación, y llegan incluso a inhibirla por completo. 
Esto ocurría cuando la tensión de compuerta en el mosfet cae por debajo de 4 V, 
exactamente como dice la hoja de datos. 
Además, los diodos tienen un tiempo de conmutación (10%-90%) de 5 uS, así que 
con 1uS de duración de pulso apenas alcanza a oscilar con una amplitud mínima.



Ahora estoy probando con una bobina de 4 vueltas e igual diámetro que debería dar L menor 
que antes. 

Nota aparte: 
Alimento todo con una batería de 12V7A/h, y tanto es lo que consume, y calienta, que se baja 
la carga en unos pocos minutos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 25, 2012)

pero le metiste algo ferroso a la bobina como nucleo y calienta algo ????

por que calculo que la idea no es hacr un opscilador sino verificar y hacer funcional el efecto de "horno de induccion"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2012)

para mirar http://www.qsl.net/lw1ecp/calinduc/calinduc.htm


----------



## asherar (Feb 26, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para mirar http://www.qsl.net/lw1ecp/calinduc/calinduc.htm


Lo estuve viendo y a primera vista parece un diseño con muchos detalles. 
Luego voy a revisar la parte donde relaciona la potencia eléctrica con el calor necesario 
para calentar y fundir.



fernandob dijo:


> pero le metiste algo ferroso a la bobina como nucleo y calienta algo ????
> por que calculo que la idea no es hacr un opscilador sino verificar y hacer funcional el efecto de "horno de induccion"



Todavía no logré que se mantenga oscilando sin quemar los mosfets por unos segundos como 
para ver si calienta. He metido un alambre de hierro y lo que veo es que me atenúa mucho 
la amplitud hasta inhibir la oscilación. Por eso pienso que estoy al límite del régimen que oscila, 
y por eso es que me puse a calcular las inductancias que estuve usando. 

Estuve haciendo estimaciones de mis inductancias en función de las dimensiones geométricas 
a partir de la fórmula (Wiki):

L = µ0 N² A / h     

con:

µ0 = 1256.6 nHy/m, es la permeabilidad magnética del vacío/aire, 
N es el número de vueltas,
A es el área de las espiras, en mi caso (círculos de diámetro d): A = pi d²/4
h el largo de la bobina.

La dependencia de f con las dimensiones es de la forma:

f ≈ 2pi √(pi µ0) √(h/C) / (N d)

Para una de mis bobinas (larga):
d=9mm, N=8, h=26mm => *L = 197 nHy*,
con C = 1.0 uF => *f = 359 kHz*
con C = 5.4 uF  => *f = 154 kHz*

Para la otra (corta):
d=9mm, N=4, h=15mm  => *L = 85 nHy*,
con C = 1.0 uF => * f = 545 kHz*
 con C = 5.4 uF => * f = 235 kHz*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2012)

si parece un buen diseño,aunque no soy el experto


----------



## fernandob (Feb 26, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Todavía no logré que se mantenga oscilando sin quemar los mosfets por unos segundos como
> para ver si calienta.


 
por eso dije:
un oscilador como el que puse (seguro) y una salida limitada para proteger a los mosfet , aunque limites la potencia, pero asi podes iniciar pruebas sin quemar nada .
ese tipo de osciladores super sencillos como los de los trafos dicroicas seran muy simples pero a cualquier error se queman , y no le veo sentido si estas iniciando con el tema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2012)

> ese tipo de osciladores super sencillos como los de los trafos dicroicas seran muy simples pero a cualquier error se queman , y no le veo sentido si estas iniciando con el tema.


exatamente esos trafos de dicroica electrónicos se queman al menor problema


----------



## asherar (Feb 28, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> por eso dije:
> un oscilador como el que puse (seguro) y una salida limitada para proteger a los mosfet , aunque limites la potencia, pero asi podes iniciar pruebas sin quemar nada .
> ese tipo de osciladores super sencillos como los de los trafos dicroicas seran muy simples pero a cualquier error se queman , y no le veo sentido si estas iniciando con el tema.



Estoy tratando de encarar este tema (como vos reclamás tantas veces) haciendo 
explícitos los detalles de análisis del circuito. 
Es cierto que no siempre se puede aplicar la teoría cuando hay demasiados detalles 
prácticos pero, en este caso, la poca cantidad de componentes ayuda. 
Claro que eso mismo tiene la contra que los pocos elementos están mucho más 
interrelacionados lo que dificulta la optimización. 
Si quemé algunos mosfets es justamente porque avancé en el montaje "creyéndole" 
(mejor dicho tomando malinterpretando) al documento original. :enfadado:
Ahora trataré de ver qué pasa regulando la tensión de alimentación, bajando la frecuencia, 
etc. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PH1lGRsOfg#t=3m14s


----------



## fernandob (Feb 28, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Estoy tratando de encarar este tema (como vos reclamás tantas veces) haciendo
> explícitos los detalles de análisis del circuito.


 
tu forma de hacer explicito el analisis de el circuito haran que quedes vos, eduardo y 2 gatos locos (gatos locos y bochos en mate) mas en el tema escupiedo ecuaciones y formulas.

no digo que este mal , ojo .


----------



## asherar (Mar 21, 2012)

Para que no pase mucho tiempo, por ahora les cuento algunos resultados. 
No estoy teniendo mucho tiempo libre, pero estoy preparando algunas fotos y un pequeño video.

He podido bajar la corriente para que ya no calienten tanto los mosfets. 
Esto lo conseguí aumentando un poco bastante la inductancia. 
Cambié la bobina del tanque por otra de 8 vueltas pero con un área mayor. 
En lugar de arrollarla sobre un bolígrafo la enrollé sobre un felpón, de unos 20 mm de diámetro aprox. 
El resultado es que ahora, no solo los mosfet apenas se calientan, sino que al aumentar la 
inductancia también baja la frecuencia, y la oscilación no se interrumpe al meter un alambre 
ferroso dentro de la bobina. 
También me armé un termostato electrónico con una termocupla, un MAX6675, un pic16f876A 
para comandar un relé que corte la alimentación al oscilador cuando el alambre llegue a unos 
300 ºC. 
Sin termostato el alambrecito se pone al rojo casi al instante. 
Por ahora el problema sigue siendo que el sistema calefactor consume mucho y baja la batería 
muy rápido.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

porque asta 300 grados nomas quieres que llegue?


----------



## asherar (Mar 21, 2012)

Porque es para calentar plástico hasta el punto de ponerse "pastoso", y eso ocurre entre 
270ºC y 310ºC (según el plástico). 
Si se pasa mucho de esa temperatura ya se queman largando humos tóxicos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

que bueno ,porque es medio complicado conseguir las resistencias de la inyectoras
(como dos veces al año manejo una semiautomática ,como no tiene uso es complicado ponerla en marcha,pero luego de encendida trabajando una o dos semanas ,tengo piezas para todo el año)
buen proyecto ¡


----------



## asherar (Mar 21, 2012)

si, he visto que es un alambre forrado con un aislante térmico.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

así es ,para repararla es un lió es mica + alambre de micron plano + mica y chapa .justo acá tengo una de esas resistencias ya esta   toda oxidada ,le saco una foto

para la próxima en lugar de arreglarla voy a usar tu idea ¡¡¡¡¡¡
muchas gracias


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Sin termostato el alambrecito se pone al rojo casi al instante.
> Por ahora el problema sigue siendo que el sistema calefactor consume mucho y baja la batería
> muy rápido.



te referis por alambrecito a que ?? 

a la bobina ?? 
o a lo que pones como nucleo para que se caliente ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> así es ,para repararla es un lió es mica + alambre de micron plano + mica y chapa .justo acá tengo una de esas resistencias ya esta toda oxidada ,le saco una foto
> Ver el archivo adjunto 69605
> para la próxima en lugar de arreglarla voy a usar tu idea ¡¡¡¡¡¡
> muchas gracias


 

Esas resistencias de las extrusoras no se reparan ¡¡¡¡¡Se cambian!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

si ya se que se cambian ,mas bien se mandan a fabricar a la medida,pero si tenes taller metalurgico a mano se puede arreglar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

Pst pst , es más facil utilizar plancha de amianto y no mica


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

pero yo ocupaba la misma que traia la pieza ,siempre se corta donde el conector


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2012)

Don Lemur y 2M, Nos estamos yendo de tema ...




fernandob dijo:


> te referis por alambrecito a que ??
> 
> a la bobina ??
> o a lo que pones como nucleo para que se caliente ??



Yo pongo un alambre de hierro en el eje de la bobina para que haga de secundario en corto. 
Ese alambre se pone al rojo. 
El alambre de cobre de la bobina también se calienta, pero no tanto, porque la corriente 
es menor que en el alambrecito de hierro. 
El truco está en ajustar los valores de L y C para tener una frecuencia mediana (5-100 kHz) 
y una corriente no muy alta en la bobina ("a ojo" estimo que entre 3 y 5 Amperes). 
Una frecuencia baja hace más estable el oscilador ante el cambio de régimen que significa meter
el alambrecito como secundario en corto. 

Además recuerden que yo no quiero poner nada al rojo sino mantener caliente a temperatura 
constante.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2012)

por lo qu eme parecio ver en una foto anterior la cosa es que el alambre de la L SI  se calienta duro.
por que vi que usaban u ncaño refrigerado como alambre o sa espiras de la L .

calculo yo que se da ese asunto de el efecto pelicular por las altas frecuencias , no recuerdo el nombre justo, que la corriente circula solo por la superficie de el cable.


----------



## octavio2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Creo que les interesara esto:
http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/tesla.shtml


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2012)

octavio2 dijo:


> Creo que les interesara esto:
> http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/tesla.shtml



Seguro te referías a esto.
http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html
Si, yo al menos ya lo tenía visto. 




fernandob dijo:


> por lo qu eme parecio ver en una foto anterior la cosa es que el alambre de la L SI  se calienta duro.
> por que vi que usaban u ncaño refrigerado como alambre o sa espiras de la L .
> 
> calculo yo que se da ese asunto de el efecto pelicular por las altas frecuencias , no recuerdo el nombre justo, que la corriente circula solo por la superficie de el cable.



Se calienta como para fundir estaño, pero nunca para ponerse al rojo el cobre (el Cu funde a 1083 ºC). 
Lo del efecto pelicular depende de la frecuencia, no sé para 100 kHz cuál será el espesor skin. Alguna vez publiqué una gráfica del espesor skin versus frecuencia para distintos materiales, en uno de estos foros. 

Vean este video de unas pruebas con el engendro.








Mientras, les muestro el circuito en esta foto (tomada con el celular).



Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2012)

¿ Porqué oscila la puesta a rojo en el video ?


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pst pst , es más facil utilizar plancha de  amianto y no mica


Según tengo entendido el polvillo del amianto es cancerígeno !!!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Porqué oscila la puesta a rojo en el video ?



Porque el sistema de control de temperatura es muy elemental. 
El termostato que está a la izquierda trata de mantener la temperatura 
a 300ºC, como podrás ver si observás los numeritos rojos. 
Originalmente estaba pensado para el control de un horno de panadería.
    En el audio original se escucha la apertura y cierre del microrrelé del  termostato.
 Un control PWM sería mucho más estable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Según tengo entendido el polvillo del amianto es cancerígeno !!!


 
Si , pero no si está metido dentro de un contenedor 

Lemur , no te comas ni olfatees el amianto 



> Porque el sistema de control de temperatura es muy elemental.
> El termostato que está a la izquierda trata de mantener la temperatura
> a 300ºC, como podrás ver si observás los numeritos rojos.
> Originalmente estaba pensado para el control de un horno de panadería.
> ...


 
Ah OK OK es la regulación elemental


----------



## asherar (Mar 22, 2012)

Todavía no decidí como voy a hacer el control de temperatura, porque en este caso afectaría 
el funcionamiento del oscilador. 

Los pulsos del PWM deben ser anchos comparados con el período de la oscilación eléctrica, pero 
cortos comparados con el tiempo de subida y bajada de la temperatura. Este ultimo tiempo depende, 
entre otras cosas, de la masa del caño metálico por donde pasará el plástico que se debe ablandar. 

Para 30 kHz, el período de la oscilación es de unos 34 us, por lo que un ancho mínimo de pulso 
(con 100 batidos del oscilador, como para que llegue a régimen estacionario), serían unos 3,4 ms. 
Esto da para el pulso largo (255 pulsos cortos) unos 867 ms, ~ 1 seg. 
Lo que pasa es que no sé si los 3,4 ms se ven afectados por lo que tarda en conmutar el contacto 
mecánico del relé. Hay extracorrientes de apertura/cierre relativamente grandes. 

Yo había pensado operar directamente sobre los gates de los mosfets. Por ejemplo usando un 
optoacoplador que permita dejar flotantes las dos resistencias polarizadoras a la vez. 
O sea, conmutar la alimentación sólo de las compuertas, que conducen poca corriente, y no tocar 
el circuito tanque.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2012)

Fijate como lo hacen aquí con un ZVS 


Ver el archivo adjunto 65994

Saludos !


----------



## asherar (Mar 23, 2012)

Gracias DueMetri !
Viste cómo la complican ?... Si el royer era tan simple !
(Está bien que una imagen dice más que 1000 palabras, pero una pequeña explicación 
de los agregados no vendría mal.) 

Tratando de entender qué es un ZVS encontré algo que ya había aprendido 
a fuerza de quemar mosfets. El texto que sigue lo tomé de AQUI



> *Problems with the Circuit*¨
> 
> The royer oscillator has one fatal flaw: it likes to explode above  70V. 60V, does well, 70 is meh… 80 KABLOOEY. The problem is above 70V  the powers tend to be so high that the diodes responsible for turning  off the gates fail to fully do so, and the oscillation stops with one  mosfet left on. That’s essentially a short circuit so the mosfet  responds with suicide. To anyone who is reading this article, I propose  to you a challenge: fix this problem. First one to do so will receive a  present. I don’t know what but it’ll be something. Neon John attempted a fix, but it’s hacky and still unreliable so I invalidate that option.


La falla que señala es que, cuando el oscilador se sale de régimen y se bloquea, queda un 
mosfet conectado, y por eso se termina quemando. 
Lo que yo propongo como método de control evita ese caso dejando ambos mosfets abiertos.


----------



## asherar (Mar 25, 2012)

Una mejora importante que incorporaré, es la protección de los mosfets.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2012)

se me ocurrió una idea, el asunto es este, tengo una estación soltadora que se quema cada dos por tres la resistencia,
mi idea es montarle el inductor sobre el cautin y aprovechar la termocupla para regular la temperatura del soldador,porque siempre se quema la resistencia y la termocupla queda intacta ,que opinan ?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2012)

que raro, debe ser muy berreta.
yo vengo usando el soldador mio hace años y años y no se termina de estropear, es mas tengo soldadores nuevos que compre hace mucho para reemplazarlos y siguen en espera de que el viejo se jubile.........

y encima decis que es estacion de soldado.

decime una cosa : 
como controla esa estacion la temperatura ?? on - off o tipo dimmer o sea lineal ????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2012)

tiene un microntrolador,vos le pones en la pantalla la temperatura que querés y listo ,la estación es buena,lo que malo son las resistencias de repuestos ,porque la r original duro como un año y estas resistencias chinas de respuestos no duran ni 4 meses,(trabajo continuo hee se usa mucho)
en los números de arriba indica la temperatura del soldador y en los números de abajo es la temperatura programada
las cuatro teclas son tipo memoria para 200 300 y 400 grados y con la tecla up y down luego se regula por ejempo 315 grados





trabaja con 48 volt la resistencia


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 13, 2012)

Que raro tiene una foto de la resistencia ???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 13, 2012)

la r es de cerámica y tiene 4 cables (alegandro se va enojar,volcamos)


----------



## asherar (Abr 13, 2012)

tan cabrón me imaginás ? 
no pasa naaa

dale, subí la foto ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 13, 2012)

la resistencia es esta,va metida por dentro de la punta del soldador ,dos cables son de r y los otros dos son de la termocupla,




mi idea es calentar la punta del soldador por inducción ,asi no se quema mas,
otra cosa la r buena sale como 100 pesos y la trucha como 60 ,pero se queman igual las dos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 14, 2012)

usa la de las pistolas de silicona son las mismas psss *"Si el royer era tan simple !"* lo era y lo sigue siendo *"cuando el oscilador se sale de régimen y se bloquea, queda un
mosfet conectado, y por eso se termina quemando." * es la unica situacio que hace que se queme.

En fin la unica proteccion que se da en este equipo lo hace los zenner y en caso que estos se queden chico se usan varistores y sino un diac en el gater de uno eso si con su respectivo calibre de corte un resistencia y un capacitoreeeee io lo pongo  y con respecto a la temperatura eso seria aparte


----------



## fernandob (Abr 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tiene un microntrolador,vos le pones en la pantalla la temperatura que querés y listo ,la estación es buena,lo que malo son las resistencias de repuestos ,porque la r original duro como un año y estas resistencias chinas de respuestos no duran ni 4 meses,(trabajo continuo hee se usa mucho)
> en los números de arriba indica la temperatura del soldador y en los números de abajo es la temperatura programada
> las cuatro teclas son tipo memoria para 200 300 y 400 grados y con la tecla up y down luego se regula por ejempo 315 grados
> 
> ...



no me comprendiste la pregunta:

COMO  regula la temperatura???? 
por que no haces asi:
podes poner el tester o una lamparita en // con la R ???? 

hay 2 formas de regulacion:.......basicas:

A -- on - off 
esta es :
cuando esta frio le da maxima tension y cuando llega a la temperatura le saca la tension.
como ves la resistencia trabaja recibiendo la tension maxima y luego quedandose sin ella.

B -- lineal, :
imaginate un simple dimmer  y TODAS las ventajas.
1 -- cuando inicia suponete que estuvo toda la noche apagado y frio , en vez de recibir maxima tension lo prendes con el dimmer como si fuese una lamparita bajito, con 1/4 de tension , hasta que se calienta un poco .
y luego le das maximo pero un poquito menos.
asi no trabaja nunca a menos que sea necesario recibiendo maxima tension .

lamparas y resistencias duran una barbaridad con este metodo  y es tan simple como hacer un dimmer.



 sore  eosu n


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2012)

regula la temperatura asi , cuando llega a la temperatura deseada se apaga la resistencia,cuando  se enfriá se enciende de vuelta la resistencia ,depende del uso queda mas tiempo encendida ,es automatico


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2012)

heee.........ahi vamos che.........esa mala costumbre.

y decime una cosa, no podes hacer como te digo en el caso B .
vas a ver que te durara un monton .

te lo aseguro.

mira, supongamos que el aparatejo ese da 48vCA 
pues bien , dejas la termocupla desconectada asi el aparato ese bobo ve que no llega la temperatura y siempre entregara 48v .

luego los 2 cables de la resistencia (siempre que sea CA ) los haces pasar por un simple dimmer y listo .............quizas debas cambiar el diac que recien dispara no se con que tension .

y si es 48vcc con un 555 haces un pwm .........
te aseguro que durara un monton mas, aunque lo tengas siempre prendido .
bueno, si lo tenes siempre prendido al mango no ... ahi vas muerto .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2012)

lo voy a intentar fer


----------



## asherar (Abr 15, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mi idea es *calentar la punta del soldador por inducción* ,asi no se quema mas,
> otra cosa la r buena sale como 100 pesos y la trucha como 60 ,pero se queman igual las dos



El problema que tenés ahí es que el soporte tiene que ser cerámico o algo parecido.
Si es metálico te va a absorber calor, y eso enfría la punta que querés calentar.
Si es plástico se te va a derretir. 
La solución que yo he pensado para eso es usar yeso, que es mal conductor del calor y 
una vez que endurece es bien rígido. 
Eso sí: después no se puede apretar demasiado con la punta del soldador.
Y que no se te caiga, porque se parte! 

La otra cosa es que al calentar solo la punta es mucho menos material por calentar que 
en el soldador convencional. Entonces debería calentar un poco más rápido que el método 
de resistencia.


----------



## pdelt3 (Ene 27, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> Básicamente la pregunta es:
> *
> ¿ cómo limitar la corriente en los mosfets, en lo posible sin alterar el comportamiento
> del conjunto ?
> *



Muy bueno el post asherar, ahora estoy teniendo justamente problemas con la corriente:
Tengo una bateria de 12v 22Ah, si la conecto este circuito me va a consumir los 22A? 
yo necesito limitarla a 15A como mucho, la verdad que estuve buscando y pensando pero no se me ocurre como. Pudiste resolver ese problema?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2014)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Muy bueno el post asherar, ahora estoy teniendo justamente problemas con la corriente:
> *Tengo una bateria de 12v 22Ah, si la conecto este circuito me va a consumir los 22A? *
> yo necesito limitarla a 15A como mucho, la verdad que estuve buscando y pensando pero no se me ocurre como. Pudiste resolver ese problema?
> 
> Muchas Gracias



*Nop.*. El circuito consumirá "Lo que corresponda", así le coloque una batería de 22A o de 200A.


----------



## pdelt3 (Ene 27, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop.*. El circuito consumirá "Lo que corresponda", así le coloque una batería de 22A o de 200A.



En ese caso, como medimos el consumo? Amperimetro es la opcion mas facil no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2014)

pdelt3 dijo:


> En ese caso, como medimos el consumo? Amperimetro es la opcion mas facil no?



Primero habría que desacoplar con un par de capacitores a la entrada del esquema (470uF + 100nF) y luego amperímetro.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 28, 2014)

pdelt3 dijo:


> :
> Tengo una bateria de 12v 22Ah, si la conecto este circuito me va a consumir los 22A?
> yo necesito limitarla a 15A como mucho, la verdad que estuve buscando y pensando pero no se me ocurre como. Pudiste resolver ese problema?



el oscilador disminuye su consumo si le das mas vueltas a las bobinas, o disminuyes la exposición a la cargas... eso si *NO OBTENDRÁS EL MISMO RESULTADO*

saludos


----------



## pdelt3 (Ene 28, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> el oscilador disminuye su consumo si le das mas vueltas a las bobinas, o disminuyes la exposición a la cargas... eso si *NO OBTENDRÁS EL MISMO RESULTADO*
> 
> saludos



Se puede decir entonces que el consumo está directamente relacionado con la frecuencia de resonancia de C1 y L1? Es decir a mayor frecuencia, mayor corriente?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 28, 2014)

lo contrario en el caso de la carga acuérdese que la alta frecuencia genera una mayor impedancia en un tipo de materia O SEA RESISTENCIA ELEVADA, frecuencia mas baja menor resistencia a los materiales


----------



## asherar (Ene 28, 2014)

La solución final está acá:  

*Resumiendo:*

Vc(t) = V0 cos wt

I1(t) = V0 √(C/L) sen wt

siendo la frecuencia propia w = 1/√(L C).

La potencia nominal Vc x I1 oscila como: 

P(t) = (1/2) V0² √(C/L) sen 2wt

cuyo valor de pico aumenta con C y V0 y disminuye con L. 

Cuanto mayor es la frecuencia más calor se induce en el hierro. 
El consumo de calor aparece en el circuito como un efecto resistivo que le baja la amplitud a la oscilación. 
Este efecto resistivo afecta el punto de disparo de los transistores y puede llegar a interrumpir 
la oscilación. En la práctica, en mi circuito, la frecuencia debe ser lo más alta posible pero sin llegar a 1 MHz. 

Una forma de regular la potencia disipada en el hierro sería entrecortando la alimentación con un control PWM. 

(Ver   post 619548  y post 620516 )

Más adelante aclararé en detalle los procesos que ocurren sobre el hierro a calentar, el tema de la impedancia y la resistencia, la dependencia con la frecuencia, el tipo de material, etc, etc. Por ahora diré que está relacionado con el efecto pelicular (o skin). 

Saludos


----------



## pdelt3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Gracias por las prontas respuestas, ya casi tengo listo mi calentador. Tuve problemas con los capacitores, se calientan demasiado y algunos se rompen. *Qué tipo de capacitores utilizaron?* Estuve pidiendo en las casas de electrónica capacitores para altas frecuencias y alta corriente pero no me supieron entender.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2014)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Gracias por las prontas respuestas, ya casi tengo listo mi calentador. Tuve problemas con los capacitores, se calientan demasiado y algunos se rompen. *Qué tipo de capacitores utilizaron?* Estuve pidiendo en las casas de electrónica capacitores para altas frecuencias y alta corriente pero no me supieron entender.
> 
> Muchas gracias



¿ Estas escribiendo sobre este esquema ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 69660​
Son capacitores de poliester para 400V

Intenta reemplazar el capacitor de 1,5uF por 3 de 470nF (Poliester 400V) en paralelo y verifica si también se calientan.
En las imágenes del principio del tema aparecen loc capacitores en paralelo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 3, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Intenta reemplazar el capacitor de 1,5uF por 3 de 470nF (Poliester 400V) en paralelo y verifica si también se calientan.
> En las imágenes del principio del tema aparecen lo*S* capacitores en paralelo



buen idea de los capacitores en paralelo, el capacitor que va ahi es el de las fuentes ATX que dice 250ª o 350ª 250V 1µ (lo de ª significa grados centigrados) 

saludos


----------



## pdelt3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Muchachos, a ver si me ayudan a pensarlo, estoy teniendo este problema:

Tengo una bobina A hecha con cable de 4mm de 13 vueltas y 120mm de diametro. Con un capacitor de 0.47uF obtengo una frecuencia de 210Khz.

Ahora cuando conecto la bobina B hecha con cable de 6mm de 27 vueltas y 120mm de diametro se me queman los mosfet (IRFP150 y IRF540, probé con ambos).

Por qué razon se pueden estar quemando?, ya probe conectando el cirucito a una fuente de PC para limitar un poco la corriente y se queman igual. La unica diferencia entre las bobinas es que una es el doble de la otra.


Nota: Estoy alimentando el circuito con una bateria de auto de 12v 


Saludos


----------



## asherar (Feb 11, 2014)

Si es el mismo circuito que hemos analizado más arriba, lo más probable es que estés en condiciones de no-oscilación, y que por eso te queda un mosfet "pegado" y al rato se quema.  
Es lo que creo que me pasaba al principio. 
También puede ocurir que el sistema oscila en vacío, pero que al ponerle la pieza para calentar, la energía consumida hace bajar la excursión de amplitud de tensión y las compuertas de los mosfet no alcanzan a 
disparar, con lo que el sistema ya no oscila. Esto lo podés llegar a ver con un osciloscopio.
Fijate A_QUÍ_  cómo lo resolví. 

Saludos


----------



## pdelt3 (Feb 11, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> Si es el mismo circuito que hemos analizado más arriba, lo más probable es que estés en condiciones de no-oscilación, y que por eso te queda un mosfet "pegado" y al rato se quema.
> Es lo que creo que me pasaba al principio.
> También puede ocurir que el sistema oscila en vacío, pero que al ponerle la pieza para calentar, la energía consumida hace bajar la excursión de amplitud de tensión y las compuertas de los mosfet no alcanzan a
> disparar, con lo que el sistema ya no oscila. Esto lo podés llegar a ver con un osciloscopio.
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta, Justamente el problema es que al aumentar la bobina de tanque al doble de vueltas el circuito no oscila, será que me está fallando L2?


Me parece que el problema puede venir por el lado de la amplitud de tension, el problema es que el mosfet se quema instantaneamente, no da tiempo a nada


----------



## pdelt3 (Feb 15, 2014)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, Justamente el problema es que al aumentar la bobina de tanque al doble de vueltas el circuito no oscila, será que me está fallando L2?
> 
> 
> Me parece que el problema puede venir por el lado de la amplitud de tension, el problema es que el mosfet se quema instantaneamente, no da tiempo a nada




Logré solucionarlo, el problema era que L2 era más chica que L1.

*ATENCIÓN un aviso para aquellos que alimentan el circuito con mas de 20v:*

La mayoría de estos MOSFETS tienen una tensión de VGS máxima de +-20v, por lo que al alimentarlos con más de 20v al rato se queman. Para solucionarlo lo ideal es fijar la tensión con un zener de 18v con su correspondiente resistencia limitadora entre GATE y TIERRA.


*Edit:*

Mejor poner uno de 12v en paralelo con una resistencia de 10k


----------

